# Rochester NY herf!!!



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

This is basically just a thread to see if we can get some interest together for something in Rochester in mid July or so. I know there are a ton of Rochestarians out there, so lets make something happen. This is not limited to only Rochester people, of course, but I'd like to try to hold it here (somewhere).

:ss:ss:ss​


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

bump....


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

This is me...Interested.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I am a little fuzzy about my surroundings... Where is Rochester in relation to Long Island?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

7-9 hours Northwest. In between Syracuse and Buffalo. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY upstate.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Bump to the top with a question....
Anyone still interested in doing this?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Always.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm ALL OVER IT! I live in Buffalo, but want to do this. I'm seeing if Anthony wants to as well.

now if Dan would only post pictures.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Let's make it happen!


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm new to all this....suggested location?


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

How would one Sunday a month after 4:00pm sound to you guys?


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

So, how about this coming Sunday?

and Where?


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Sunday, a month after 4pm??
> 
> I'm in pending date/time.


The idea would be pick a Sunday of every month to get together (1st, 2nd, 3rd). Like a prescheduled appointment.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

We could do the outside patio at Pittsford Pub this week sometime


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Irons said:


> The idea would be pick a Sunday of every month to get together (1st, 2nd, 3rd). Like a prescheduled appointment.


Heh, yeah, I figured it out... edited my post.

So how about 1st Sunday of the month?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

If you did it at The Havana Club (now called "Tony's Smoke Shop") in Fairport, I'd be in.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea, Moki !

Anyone else in?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

moki said:


> If you did it at The Havana Club (now called "Tony's Smoke Shop") in Fairport, I'd be in.


Me too... I dig that place.

Let's get it set up, then... :ss


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Guys living in NY I have an idea for you, check this out
http://tickets.amtrak.com/itd/amtra...ren=0&_infants=0&_searchBy=schedule&x=11&y=14


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

According to this it looks like we're on for this Sunday @ 4pm at The Havana Club (now called "Tony's Smoke Shop") in Fairport, NY


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Glad I bumped it back into existence!:ss I've gotta go now!


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Sounds good! Now gotta decide what to bring to smoke, lol


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

So who's planning on Going?

So far it looks like:

Gromit
Dball
Irons
AmbientBoy
Moki
Anthony


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in, but I'll probably be closer to 5pm. I'll probably buy a stick there. Anyone know the guy who runs it? Maybe give him a heads up.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Agh, I'm going to look at a houses that day.:hn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

This Sunday, eh?

I work till 4, but I'll get there after work (5ish). I agree w/ Irons though, we probably should make sure it's cool, the store will be open, etc, etc.

By the way... I know at least 4 people have never herfed before (myself included... any pointers from those who have, such as what to bring... just basic herf etiquette (if there is such a thing), etc.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

DBall said:


> By the way... I know at least 4 people have never herfed before (myself included... any pointers from those who have, such as what to bring... just basic herf etiquette (if there is such a thing), etc.


I'm a newbie too. I found this to be helpful:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71464&highlight=etiquette

See ya there!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I have previously talked with the owner about doing something like this. He said he didn't think it would be a problem. There are members there...if we all chipped in a little money a month we could get a box there, and keep cigars, liquor etc. and then we could also use the lounge any time he's around. He's a really nice guy, and very helpful, and the humidor selection isn't too bad. As i'm sure most B&M's would do, if you wanted to get a box, he could probably do the ordering for you too (box splits anyone?).

All in all it's a good idea - There are good people there, that already have established traditions (poker games, football games, New year's Eve, all sorts of stuff) and everyone i've met has been friendly. What does everyone else think about going in together to pay for a membership? I believe he said it was $30 a month

I'm sure if we all showed up sunday and bought at least one stick he'd be ok with us hanging out (because I asked last time i was there)


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Anthony said:


> So who's planning on Going?
> 
> So far it looks like:
> 
> ...


Just add myself in there...not sure about everything yet, i have to pick up my girlfriend in buffalo, but I'll figure out when, and how long I can stay/when I will get there. Look forward to it guys!:ss


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

So it looks like we should push the time to 5 pm, based on the responses, if that sounds good to everyone.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey boys. Enjoy ur selfs.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Sup y'all... Did we check with the proprieter to see if it's cool? Also, can you provide an address?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.rochesterhavanaclub.com/

however... this may be a problem:

*Hours*
Monday-Saturday:
10:00am - 9:00pm
Sunday:
11:00am - 4:00pm


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm headed there this afternoon. I will ask him. Can everyone do earlier if we need to? Saturday if we HAVE to?

edit: I'll also ask him if it's cool if we come. Though i don't think it will be a problem, as he seemed open to the idea last time I asked him


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Zipper,

Keep us posted. With Dan and myself not getting there till 5pm I don't want to inconvience the owner. Let alone make a neusence on our first visit. 

I live in Alden (read: near Buffalo), if someone needs a lift.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll let you guys know sometime tonight. Probably have details by 8 pm or so:ss


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

zipper said:


> I'll let you guys know sometime tonight. Probably have details by 8 pm or so:ss


Thanks zipper!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Zipper. 

Interesting to note. They are part of the RTDA. As is E-Labs, but they can't seem to spell. =)


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey everyone,

sorry it took me past 8...had trouble getting to the computer. Anyways, I talked with the owner. He said he was closing at 5 oclock on sunday, and that some of the members have a regular card game on sunday noon or so. He suggested that it may be better to come on saturday, but would be more than willing to have us any time he was open. He was very interested though, as I said we may have 7 there.

So we have a few options i guess - we can go on sunday still from about 12 to 5 (or whenever) or we can go saturday and stay until 9. We can also go to someplace else on sunday/saturday night, like havana moes (?). What does everyone think? I'll go out to both places, both nights, if anyone is interested! let's hear it


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Saturday would work for me. 5PM to ?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

he closes at 9 on saturdays...let's shoot for ending at 9, and we can take it somewhere else if everyone is still ready for a night out


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

It works for me as long as we don't lose too many folks due to it being on Saturday rather than Sunday.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Saturday at 5pm is fine by me.  

Thanks again for checking into that, Zipper!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Not a problem! had to stop by to pick up my brother's birthday gift anyways!

If saturday doesn't work, Havana Moe's is open from 4 pm to 12 am on sundays, so that is always a possibility. I don't know how many guys aren't 21...but it's an option


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I start work Saturday night @ 5, so I'll be out this time around. Sorry guys.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Awright!

Great thing you guys have going in the Roc. I'm a student at U of R, so I'd be more than happy (giddy, really) to participate in this once the school year fires up again. I'll keep tabs on the thread and pop back in once I'm back at the college.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Well, I'll be there at 5pm. I'll be buying a couple sticks there to show support to the establishment, rather than bring something. 

My wife also agreed to come along, even though she doesn't smoke.

See you guys around 5pm!!! 

Who else is comin' ?


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going.:ss


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll see you guys there!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll be down for tomorrow (Sunday) at Havana Moe's 5-midnight. How's everyone feel about that?

I'm not going to be able to make it today... so tomorrow will be ROC herf part 2. Also, I don't think the guys there will care if we bring our own sticks as long as you buy drinks (even just soda.. I've done it numerous times).

Lemme know!

:ss


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm in for Moe's but I won't be able to be there till 7pmish. DBall, give me a shout and let me know if it's a definite go!


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

*Herf success!!!*

The first Rochester Herf is in the books. Good company, good smokes and a good room. In attendance were myself (gromit), DBall, zipper, Anthony and Mrs. Anthony (brainfart, is it Kim?). It was at Tony's Smoke Shop on Jefferson Ave in Fairport. Specail thanks to the shop for their hospitality. Nice leather chairs, a big humi with lots of stock and Yankee Baseball (a win) followed by The Godfather on the big flatscreen.

Great getting to meet you guys and looking forward to next month!


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Herf success!!!*

Hey guys, we had a great time!! It was nice meeting you and hangin out watching the Yankees and The Godfather :ss

Dan, sorry we didn't get to stay longer after you got there, but Kim (yup gromit, you remembered correctly) HAD to get to the mall before it closed.

Looking forward to the next ROC.HERF!

~Anthony


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I am going to be in town tomorrow. Is anyone still looking at getting together tomorrow?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah Irons... Havana Moe's at or around 4 or so... I'll prolly get there @ 4:30 or so and Zipper is definitely in, too. There should be a few people there for sure...


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, today was a great time. I'm in for ROC herf part deux tomorrow. Looking forward to meeting a few new people, and also doing this again next month


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm in for Moe's..but like I said, I can't get there till later. Give me a shout guys and let me know what's goin down


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Havana Moe's @ 5pm (I may arrive a bit earlier). Who else is in? So far it is:

myself
ambientboy
irons
zipper
gromit (possibly)

Anyone else?

We'll hijack the table in the back...


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm hanging the shutters I just got done painting at my house. Catch you guys next time. Smoke a good one for me!:tu

Rick


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, won't be able to make it today. I'm actually also painting. lol


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Turned out to be myself, dball, ambientboy and zippy. A good time was had by all.

I'm glad I was able to make it yesterday! Even got home by 11pm.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

It was an awesome time. Thanks to Dball's generosity I got to try some things I had never had before, plus some more for the road! He was also more than accomodating letting us use "The Balcony" (emphasis not mine, but well deserved)

All in all it was a great time, tons of laughs.

BTW Irons I did make it to the airport on time...brushed three times!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

4 smokes in 2 days is not typical, but nor is the fiance hanging on the balcony when everyone's smoking. It was a great time... my stomach hurt from laughing so much.

"The Balcony" is always a herf... and if you're in the area, you're probably invited.

:ss


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

...Midgets.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> ...Midgets.


:r:r:r


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

:r:r


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/T-shirt-I-love-...ryZ15687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

+

+

=

Shelly's nightmares


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Where at this week guys? I know Ambientboy won't be able to make it.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

zipper said:


> Shelly's nightmares


HAHAHAHAHAHA... I'm gonna HAVE to show her this thread!


----------



## pyroperson66 (Jul 26, 2007)

I would love to join you guys once I make my way back out there for college again. Amoung the tons of colleges I bet we could get quite a crew together. A regular thing would be even cooler.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I know enough guys that if we did something like the second Sunday of every month and rotated locales, we could snag a ton of students that will be back in town.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

sounds awesome, the more the merrier i always say!:bl

There will be sundays when I'm not going to be able to make it, or will make it pretty late, but I'm gonna love it when I can


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

We gotta do another one soon, I owe Anthony some Free Smokes:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95216&page=3


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

gromit said:


> We gotta do another one soon, I owe Anthony some Free Smokes:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95216&page=3


Maybe you should just come down to Rausch Creek this weekend :chk


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Between work related travel and a Red Wings vs. SWB Yankees game on Saturday, I can't see that happening. Thanks for the reminder though...I've got to call the sandblasting place about my bumper and winch mount. Can't wait to get the Heep back to normal.:ss


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

gromit said:


> Between work related travel and a Red Wings vs. SWB Yankees game on Saturday, I can't see that happening. Thanks for the reminder though...I've got to call the sandblasting place about my bumper and winch mount. Can't wait to get the Heep back to normal.:ss


Bah! 4wheelparts.com screwed up the shipment of my tires anyway.. so I'm not going now! 

<end thread hijack>


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Today I bought...


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


... a boat. Pics to come soon. Why would I post info like that on this thread? Because we gotta get some people on it to smoke! How's that for a herf location?


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

DBall said:


> Today I bought...
> a boat. Pics to come soon. Why would I post info like that on this thread? Because we gotta get some people on it to smoke! How's that for a herf location?


Awesome! Congrats on the purchase... let's see those pics! :dr


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

:tu


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

DBall said:


> :tu


 
*We've got a NAVY now!:bl*


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

mmmm.... Lake Herf.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I am going out today for a little bit to have my first cigar on it... anyone want to join me?

I'm looking to get there around 4-4:30 and stay out for a couple hours at least. Lemme know!

:tu


----------



## pyroperson66 (Jul 26, 2007)

You should put that in the mighty Genesse. As long as you aren't worried about the cigars lighting the water on fire or the boat being eaten away.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Dan,

Get together this Sunday?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

:tpd: Absolutely.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

What time / Where?

By the way I stopped by Nice Guys, and their membership costs $250/yr. The guy working there didn't know much about though, so I couldn't ask about a group rate type thing. I did have a look around, and it's really nice and really big. A couple big flat screen tv's, leather armchairs, and sofas, pool tables, darts, a bar (looked to be non-alcoholic though), golden tee, lockers.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey. I got double booked, but I have to be in town by 7pm. I'll PM Zipper and Anthony my cell #.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Anyone up for Tomorrow at Havana Club?


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Nobody?


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm busy this weekend. I think DBall is booked solid last time I talked to him.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm free Saturday. Name the time.:ss


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

NO SATURDAY HERF at Havana Club.

Just spoke with Anthony and as it's just the two of us we decided to get a better date/time where more Gorillas from Rochester area could gather. I am very open for suggestions. I have seen another thread where some folks are planning on Sept 2. ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98283&highlight=ontario )
If all goes as planned, I will attend.

Any thoughts for dates/times?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Next weekend on the 2nd is bad for me. The first is much better, but it will have to be after about 2:30 or so. Anthony, Gromit, sorry I missed you guys today. I wouldn't have been able to come, but it would have been fun if I could! Anybody up for saturday next weekend?


----------



## pyroperson66 (Jul 26, 2007)

Saturday I will be moving into my new apartment so my schedule is up in the air. I will be checking up on this thread though.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone feel like smoking cigars? Surgery is finished and I'm ready to go! :tu


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm in. I have a package for Anthony, too. Location? If the weather stays good my yard is available.:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

gromit said:


> I'm in. I have a package for Anthony, too. Location? If the weather stays good my yard is available.:ss


So is my balcony. Lemme know 

(Jets are playing today @ 4:15... I get out of work @ 4)


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

I'll be at a Kiwanis picnic this afternoon, not sure til when. Gromit, gimme a call if this is gonna happen today, and I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Balcony sounds good....I love a good view! I'll bring my new Stinky Ashtray and some root beer!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

rockin... 4pm (or 4:30) ish sound good?

I'll get ahold of Dan, Rob and Scott, too


----------

